

Study Finds Female-Name Chat Users Get 25 Times More Malicious Messages - sneak
http://www.ece.umd.edu/News/news_story.php?id=1788

======
davidw
I can't have been the only one to have set up a megahal IRC bot back in the
day and had some fun with online bozos trying to hit on it...

~~~
alainbryden
What you gotta do is match up each bozo with another - forwarding their
messages to one another and letting them tie each other up in perverted
conversation.

For bonus points, implement smart gender substitution, switching the gender of
all first person references before forwarding on each message.

~~~
sneak
Speaking of machine-processing realtime human interaction, a friend once
patched an ircd (in the spirit of the SWIM acronym) to only allow pass text
written in E-Prime.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Prime>

I thought it was a sweet hack, especially considering the ratio of utility
value to length of the patch.

------
rsanchez1
The study was only needed to quantify it. This is obvious to anyone who has
spent time in any chatroom.

